# p cola peir july 7th



## yellowfin24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Went to the peir 2 day.When i got there i started fishing for bo bos caught 1 and decided i wanted to fish for kings first bait i threw out hooked up made a nice run and then stoped and i started to reel that sucker in. Got him next to the peir and i thaught he was small.Once that king came over the rail he gained a few pounds . Ended up to be a 24lb king . Later that day went to the draw and cught some slot reds and then went home.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

i was there today as well. hooked a nice spanish about 25 inches, but he came off on the way in. caught 1 other spanish and one bobo. what is the draw? 

anyone eat the bobo's?


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a very nice king good job Alex


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The draw is the deeper area between the two sandbars.

Rick


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

leeroy87 said:


> anyone eat the bobo's?


There are some people that have tried them and swear by them...but they have a notorious repution for being poor table fare....When you fillet one, the first thing you'll notice is that the meat is blood red. There are some old joke recipes where the punch line is that once you're done cooking them, you throw the fish out and eat the stone, foil or whatever you cooked it on instead...LOL

But if you're hellbent on trying one, make sure you bleed it out as soon as you catch it..they (like any tuna/mackerel species) spoils quickly and you can get sick from eating that.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Soak the fillets in milk over night.good to go the next day.Not too bad...


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

sounds like something i need to try


----------

